# 6th July - Classics in the Waled Garden



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

_Posted on behalf of the organiser._

Tomorrow night folks!










Classics in the Walled Garden is an evening picnic within and around the historic Walled Garden on the Luton Hoo Estate.
As in 2010 a part of the Walled Garden hasbeen taken by a semi-permanent marquee. The event is for cars and motorcycles aged 20 years and old. Parking available, outside the Walled Garden on payment, for spectators and classics which haven't booked. On the night we will have some music, a
licensed bar, and some catering facilities. As in 2010 I'm planning on a tombola to raise extra funds. Luton Hoo Walled Garden is set in a beautiful estate with entry from the New Mill End Road along a lovely tree lined drive. NO ENTRY to the estate before 4pm. Proceeds from Classics in the Walled Garden will be divided between The Walled Garden Project, Help for Heroes and the Jumbulance Trust, http://www.jumbulance.org.uk. 
Last years event attracted around 650 cars and raised just over £3,000 for charity/good causes.

Peter Madden (Organiser)


----------

